
2020 Apple Design Award Winners - srik
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/06/apple-honors-eight-developers-with-annual-apple-design-awards/
======
java-man
One look at "Apple Design Award trophy, created by the Apple Design team" [0]
makes me cringe: awful outline, botched perspective, weirdly rotated text...

Is this some kind of internal joke?

[0]
[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/images/product/os/ios/lifesty...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/images/product/os/ios/lifestyle/Apple_design-
award-graphic_06222020_big.jpg.large.jpg)

~~~
srik
That’s just a graphic using the ‘Emojified” theme they’re using this year. The
physical trophy itself is usually pretty classy and I heard the logo glows
when touched. This is last years trophy -
[https://www.imore.com/sites/imore.com/files/styles/larger/pu...](https://www.imore.com/sites/imore.com/files/styles/larger/public/field/image/2019/06/wwdc-2019-apple-
design-awards-trophy-2.jpg)

